# الشجار الباباظ او البابايا في مصر



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يوليو 2014)

وهذة الشجرة اول رؤيتي بها 
كان في دير السيدة العذراء 
بسوهاج (اخميم)





























البابايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأ​
الدهشة والشاعرية، التي أبداها كريستوفر كولومبس حينما ذاق لأول مرة طعم فاكهة البابايا كانت أكثر من المتوقع، حيث سماها «فاكهة الملائكة». وكان رواة مغامرات الرحلات البحرية قد ذكروا تفاصيل للقصة، تبرر المقولة تلك، ومفادها أن كولومبس تناول البابايا بعد عناء خوضه مع رفاقه عباب البحار والعواصف، وبلوغ الإنهاك والتعب مداه بهم. وأنه ذاق طعم الرحمة والأمان بتناوله لتلك القطع من فاكهة، برتقالية اللب، لم يعرفها من قبل، مما دفعه لنصيحة بحارته أن يُقبِلوا عليها ويتناولوها آنذاك، بل أن يجلبوا منها لسفينتهم كي ينقلها للناس في أوروبا. 
هذه الأسطورة ربطت بين البابايا وتخفيف حدة المعاناة من الجهد والتعب. ولقائل أن يقول أي شيء رطب وبارد يتناوله المرء في تلك الحالة قد يُعطي نفس الشعور، لكن ما يُقال اليوم في الأوساط العلمية حول البابايا وفوائدها يجعلنا نجد عبارة كولومبس فوق أنها لامست شيئاً من الحقيقة، إلا أنها 
لم تكن كافية كي تُوفي حق تلك الفاكهة الاستوائية​




​
. 
والموطن الأصلي لفاكهة البابايا هو أميركا الوسطى وجزرها. ومنها نقل الإسبان والبرتغاليون أشجار تلك الفاكهة إلى مناطق ذات طبيعية مناخية مشابهة لجزر الكاريبي. وانتشرت بالتالي في الفلبين وبقية مناطق جنوب شرقي آسيا، وأيضاً في الهند وأجزاء من أفريقيا. إلا أن المكسيك وبورتوريكو وجزر هاواي في الولايات المتحدة، لا تزال من أهم مناطق العالم إنتاجاً للبابايا. وتأتينا اليوم فاكهة البابايا طوال العام، لأن أشجارها، وإن كانت أكثر كرماً في الصيف وبدايات الخريف، إلا أنها تُعطي تلك الثمار على مدار العام. 
* فاكهة استوائية
* البابايا فاكهة كروية أو بيضاوية الشكل، قد يصل طولها إلى 40 سنتيمترا. إلا أن الغالب منها يُشبه في حجمه ثمار الشمام والكنتلوب، لتزن الواحدة منها، بالعادة، ما يزيد أو ينقص شيئاً قليلاً عن حوالي الرطل. وبالرغم من اللون الأخضر أو الأخضر المشوب بصفرة المغلف لطبقة قشرتها الخارجية المتوسطة السُمْك، إلا أن لون لبها الحلو الطعم، يتموج ليأخذ مزيجاً بين لون لب المانغو ولب القرع. وهو يُعطينا، عند شق الثمرة طولياً إلى نصفين، مظهر لون مشاعل من اللهب صادرة عن طبقة من 
البذور السوداء، المصفوفة على طول قلب الثمرة.​



وأول ما يميز هذه الثمار، العادية في مظهرها الخارجي والأنيقة في شكلها الداخلي، هو احتواؤها على مادة باباين papain *الكيميائية. وتتركز كميات هذه المادة في الثمار بشكل أكبر، وخاصة الناضجة منها، بالمقارنة مع نسبة وجودها في الأجزاء الأخرى لشجرة البابايا.​وباباين مادة كيميائية تُصنف لدى الباحثين كـ«أنزيم». والأنزيمات كما هو معلوم عبارة عن مواد كيميائية لها قدرة العمل على إتمام تفاعل كيميائي ما. ومن أهم ما تفعله هذه المادة الموجودة في الثمار الناضجة للبابايا، حال وصولها إلى المعدة والأمعاء، القيام بالمساهمة في الإسراع بهضم البروتينات التي نتناولها في وجبات الطعام، وعلى وجه الخصوص تلك البروتينات المعقدة في اللحوم. ولذا فإن بعض شركات إنتاج العلك، تستخلص هذه المادة من مصادرها النباتية، لتضيفها إلى أنواع من العلك التي تروّج لاستخدامه بعد الفراغ من تناول وجبات الطعام المحتوية على لحوم. لكن عمل هذا الأنزيم، وأنزيم آخر يُدعى «شايموباباينش
chymopapain موجود في تلك الثمار أيضاً، لا يقتصر على هضم بروتينات الطعام في الجهاز الهضمي، بل يتجاوز ذلك للحد من نشاط عمليات الالتهابات، في المفاصل وغيرها، وتسهيل شفاء الجروح وقروح الحروق. 
*​
عناصر غذائية
*​
وثمار البابايا لا تُقدم لنا تلك القطع، ذات لون الشمس، لمجرد متعة أكلها، بل هي مصدر غني بالعناصر الغذائية المضادة للأكسدة، مثل كاروتين وفيتامين سي ومركبات فلافونويد. وبتحليل مكونات إحدى ثمار البابايا، ذات وزن يبلغ حوالي 300 غرام، نجد أنها تحتوي على كمية من الطاقة تقارب 120 كالوري (سعرة حرارية)، أي ما يُعادل تناول تفاحتين أو أقل من ملعقتين من العسل. وبها 190 ملغم من فيتامين سي، أي ما يُؤمن ثلاثة أضعاف حاجة الجسم اليومية منه.وتحتوي على كمية تعادل 30% من حاجة الجسم اليومية للبوتاسيوم والمغنيسيوم وفيتامين فولييت. وتُمد أجسامنا بـ 6 غرامات من الألياف المُسهلة لليونة إخراج الفضلات والمقللة من فرص امتصاص الأمعاء للكولسترول. كما تُقدم 20% من حاجة الجسم اليومية لفيتامين إيه​
A وفيتامين إي E، و10% من فيتامين كيه K وبعض من فيتامينات بي B.وتشترك البابايا مع بعض الفواكه الأخرى، مثل الأفوكادو والموز، في الاحتواء على مواد كيميائية تُدعى «شيتينيزز​
» chitinases. وهذه المواد الكيميائية قد تُسبب تفاعل حساسية لدى البعض، خاصة منْ لديهم بالأصل حساسية من مادة «لاتكس» المطاطية الصناعية، والتي تُصنع منها القفازات الطبية وغيرها. وهو ما يُوجب أخذ البعض جانب الحيطة. ويُمكن تناول لب البابايا، كما يتناول أحدنا شرائح أو قطع البطيخ. والبذور السوداء داخل قلب ثمرة البابايا ليست ضارة، بل هي من الأجزاء المأكولة. وتُعطي طعماً ونكهة أشبه بالفلفل الأسود الطازج، إلا أنها ليست حارة وحراقة مثله، بل ذات طعم قليل المرارة
منقول 
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)

فعلا البابايا فاكهة جميلة جدا 
شكرا علئ الموضوع الجميل
تسلم ايدك رمسيس ربنا يبارك​


----------



## تيمو (16 يوليو 2014)

شبه المانجا ... بس بعمري ما جربتها ... شكلها لذيذ لولا البذور السودا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2014)

معلومات جديده و مفيده-- يمكن اكون شوفتها -- بس عمرى ما دقتها--


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> فعلا البابايا فاكهة جميلة جدا
> شكرا علئ الموضوع الجميل
> تسلم ايدك رمسيس ربنا يبارك​


شكرا للمرور القيم 
والمشاركة الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> شبه المانجا ... بس بعمري ما جربتها ... شكلها لذيذ لولا البذور السودا


طيب البطيخ بذورة سودا 
بس هي كويسة وسمعت انهم بيطبخوها زي الكوسا كمان 
نورت الموضوع بالمشاركة الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معلومات جديده و مفيده-- يمكن اكون شوفتها -- بس عمرى ما دقتها--


انا شوفتها مرة واحدة وهي في دير السيدة العزراء بسوهاج (اخميم )
وكانت اول مرة اعرف اسمها او اشوفها 
نورتي الموضوع 
وشكرا للمشاركة


----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)

فاكهه طعمها حلو تجمع ما بين المانجه والشمام
لو جربتها ها تحبها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> فاكهه طعمها حلو تجمع ما بين المانجه والشمام
> لو جربتها ها تحبها


فعلا قالولي الكلام دة 
وكمان قالو 
انها بيطبخوها زي الكوسة كدة


----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)

بيطبوخوها زي الكوسه ؟؟؟؟
بصراحه ما سمعتش قبل كده انها ممكن تتطبخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> بيطبوخوها زي الكوسه ؟؟؟؟
> بصراحه ما سمعتش قبل كده انها ممكن تتطبخ


انا لما شوفتها لاول مرة 
لقيت اتنين رهبان واقفين فسألت الكبير منهم 
قالي المعلومات دي فرحت ادور علي النت عن باقي المعلومات عنها 
ونزلتها هنا في موضوع 
بس انا ما جربتهاش لان اول مرة اشوفها بصراحة


----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا لما شوفتها لاول مرة
> لقيت اتنين رهبان واقفين فسألت الكبير منهم
> قالي المعلومات دي فرحت ادور علي النت عن باقي المعلومات عنها
> ونزلتها هنا في موضوع
> بس انا ما جربتهاش لان اول مرة اشوفها بصراحة



خلاص ها ابعت لك شويه من هنا 
مافيش اكتر وارخص منها هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

انا عايز شتلة ازرعها عندنا 
ابقي عرفت طعمها في كل مراحل 
استواء الثمرة


----------

